# Frabill announces 5 New models for ice season 2009/2010



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

*Are you buying a new shack in 2009/2010 or Tweak'n out the old one?*​
Yup..time for an upgrade.216.67%Nope...make do with old reliable 1 more year.433.33%Going to Tweak out the shack a bit, improve on old reliable.433.33%Not sure, I'll see what's new and roll from there?216.67%


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

Frabill has posted there new shack line-up for 2009/2010.

Frabill have 5 new models out in 2010, and some nifty new features and accessories.

RECON 1 man
RECON DLX 1 man
Commando 1 man
TREKKER 2 man
TREKKER II 2 man
TREKKER DLX 2 man
PREDATOR 1-2-3 man 1-2-3 man heavy duty 1.25 self lube poles, Premium 900 Denier Tent. (HOT ITEM! Best selling shack on the market in 2008/2009)
*PREDATOR R2-TEC 7080 (Insulated)* 1-2-3 man heavy duty 1.25 self lube poles, Premium 900 Denier Tent.
*(NEW)GUARDIAN 2-3 man*

Cabin style huts.

OUTBACK 1-2-man
*NEW REFUGE CABIN STYLE SHELTER 1-2-man*
HIDEOUT DELUXE 1-2 man
*
New Frabill line of POP Up Hub style Tents.*

*NEW FRONTIER 2-MAN HUB SHELTER
NEW OUTPOST 2-3 MAN HUB SHELTER
NEW HEADQUARTERS 6-MAN HUB SHELTER*

Frabill introduced a new Kewl tool for this season for on the ice and open water. It is the *LINE SABER LINE CUTTER W/L*E*D* tool with a built in L*E*D to charge up glow jigs or see what is what...it's a preaty darn handy gadget.

Frabill also has introduced a whole new line of *Ice Fishing Essentials *that includes tools designed for on the ice and key fishing components like *Red VMC hooks*, quick-strike tip-up rigs, tip-up line, depth checkers, and more.

Ed "Backwater Eddy" Carlson
"ED on the RED"
><,sUMo,>

Here...Piggy...Piggy...Piggy!

Sooo...Weeeee! :biggrin:


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

I've had a clam voyager for the past three years...I got sick of the plastic windows freezing up, especially when tip-up fishing. I finally brought my tarp to a shoe repair shop and I'm having plastic zippers put around my windows so they will flap down when unzipped. It will be alot easier to see out of but the holes will be small enough to keep heat in. :beer:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Gotta straighten out one of my L-poles on my Fish Trap Guide's tent. Otherwise, good to go. Last year was the best year of ice fishing I've had, just panfish galore, and the house got a work out. Also put a lantern hole in my tarp  But, duct tape solves everything, LOL.


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

Cavedude if you use Zipper Lube on the zippers on portables they resist freezing and potential costly zipper damage. It is available in the camping department now, and also in the fishing departments during winter.


----------

